# Alyssa Milano - Hurra, ihr Söhnchen ist da!



## Mandalorianer (31 Aug. 2011)

*Alyssa Milano Hurra, ihr Söhnchen ist da!
​*
Das lange Warten hat ein Ende: Schauspielerin Alyssa Milano ist Mama eines kleinen Sohnes geworden.
Das Baby kam am 31. August zur Welt. ​


Neun Monate lang hat Alyssa Milano ihre Schwangerschaft genossen und sich mit Fans und anderen werdenden Müttern über Twitter ausgetauscht. Nun hat das Warten auf den Nachwuchs ein Ende: Die 38-Jährige ist Mama eines gesunden Jungen geworden.

Wie das US-Magazin „People“ berichtet, kam das Baby am 31. August um 9.27 Uhr am Morgen in Los Angeles zur Welt. Der kleine Mann brachte bei seiner Geburt 3.175 Gramm auf die Waage und war 48 Zentimeter groß. Alyssa Milano und ihr Mann David Bugliari (32) haben ihrem ersten Sohn den schönen Namen Milo Thomas gegeben.

Während der vergangenen Monate hatte Alyssa Milano ihre Schwangerschaft bei Twitter immer wieder zum Thema gemacht. Im Februar 2011 bestätigte sie dort das Gerücht, dass sie ein Baby erwartet. Im März verriet sie ihren Followern, dass es ein Junge wird. „So viel Spaß ich auch dabei hatte, eure Geschlechtsprognosen auf Twitter zu lesen, ich kann Geheimnisse nicht gut für mich behalten und musste es einfach erzählen“, schrieb die 38-Jährige damals.

Wir dürfen uns also darauf freuen, auch in Zukunft von Alyssa über ihr neues Leben informiert zu werden.

* Wir wünschen der frischgebackenen Mama alles Gute  
Gruss vom Gollum*


----------



## Sachse (31 Aug. 2011)

Na da gratulier ich doch ganz herzlich zum gesunden Nachwuchs.


----------



## BlueLynne (31 Aug. 2011)

Gratulation


----------



## Tokko (1 Sep. 2011)

Gratulation.

Auf den letzten Bildern war sie ja richtig prall. Konnte nicht mehr lange dauern.


----------

